# Advice sought..thinking of buying holiday flat in Spain, Alicante/Murcia general area



## Glasgowescape (May 10, 2015)

Hey, I am thinking (early stages) of buying a flat in Spain. I know the area around playa flamenca fairly well, often stay in a friends flat in Laguna golf complex there. Looking for something of that quality (good spec, 2 bed, well maintained, nice communal areas) somewhere along that general coastline. Have been looking at Puerto marina in Los alcazares. Anyone know if it's as nice as it looks on Rightmove?! Ideally somewhere near beach, near decent shopping centre (something's like zenia boulevard) and close to restaurants / cafes etc. Budget 125k euros max. Will just be holiday home, I'll use it 6 weeks of year and rent rest of time, not planning full move over for couple of years. Thanks.


----------

